# Frameset-Scrollbalken Problem



## sceada (21. Februar 2004)

Hallo !

Ich hab da ein Problem mit einer Seite die ich grad machen will.
Und zwar gehts um die Scrollbalken der einzelnen Frames.

Gleich vorweg mal die Site zum anschaun des Problemes:
http://ncg66.phoebe.netclusive.de/designsite/

Das Problem ist, das in jedem Frame, in dem viel steht (wie im Linken in der Demo oben) ein Scrollbalken kommt.

Ich hätte aber gerne einen Scrollbalken, ganz rechts mit dem ich alle 3 Frames gleichzeitig scrollen kann !

Der Quelltext des Framesets:

<frameset rows="*" cols="*,368" framespacing="0" frameborder="NO" border="0">
  <frameset rows="*" cols="239,384">
    <frame src="links.htm" name="left_frame" scrolling="AUTO">
    <frame src="main.htm" name="middle_frame" scrolling="AUTO">
  </frameset>
  <frame src="xtras.htm" name="right_frame" scrolling="AUTO" noresize>
</frameset>

Das ich die Balken mit scrolling="YES/NO/AUTO" ein und ausschalten kann weis ich, hilft mir in der derzeitigen Situation nichts *g*

Ich hoffe es kann mir wer helfen, oder hat ne Lösung/Idee wies gehn könnte !
...am liebsten wäre mir natürlich was einfaches, wo ich die Seite so lassen kann, und nicht neu machen muss mit Php, oder was weis ich was *gg*

Mfg, Christian Lehner (sceada)


----------



## supercat1510 (21. Februar 2004)

Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist, steig auf IFrames um


----------



## Florianrau (21. Februar 2004)

Da stimme ich meinem vorgänger zu probiers mit iframes

mfg flo


----------



## sceada (21. Februar 2004)

Ok, werd ich machen !

Dankeschön !


Mfg, Christian lehner


----------

